# evil balls of hell



## treegje (Oct 24, 2009)

Evil balls of hell
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





350 gr minced meat 
1 egg 
1Tea spoon chilli pepper 
1 spoon bbq rub 
5 Spoons Bread kruim 
1 cuts cheese 


For the crust

1/2 Tea spoon chilli pepper 
Bread kruim 

Mix all ingredients ,except the cheese 
Take a cube cheese ,let down the middle the minced meat 
And just role in bread kruim 





places on the smoker 
It was 2 degrees C (35 f)



It is ready 





They are hot 

as aperitif appetizer,That can count


----------



## hoser (Oct 24, 2009)

Those look awesome Treegje...I'm getting hungry just looking


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 24, 2009)

Those look and sound good Treegje, thanks for sharing the Q-view!


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 24, 2009)

They look really good.  Thank for sharing it with us.


----------



## bassman (Oct 24, 2009)

Great balls o'fire!  Those look great.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## rickw (Oct 24, 2009)

Those look tasty, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## bbq engineer (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Treegje,

First of all, I think it is great to have you on the SMF representing Belgium.  Also, the evil balls of fire look great...It also looks like the chili powder that you used might be equivalent to US crushed red peper flakes...that would really pack some awesome heat.  It looks like a pepper cheese which would also amp it up, especially if it were like a habanero jack that they have here locally.  Cool idea, and step by step.  Appetizers will be even more important as we move into the holidays...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for a great idea.


----------



## treegje (Oct 24, 2009)

This is what I use
I do not know what kind it is,but they are hot
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I am glad that I can Share an idea with you
I have to learn still so much of your


----------



## bbq engineer (Oct 24, 2009)

Yup...that's what we call crushed red pepper flakes, and they are hot...great idea!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes those are red pepper flakes and I have seen alot of those. No wonder they are hot I thought that the cheese had some habineros in it or somethng because in the picture I could see what I thought mite have been some jalapenos/habineros parts is pieces. They are really nice evil balls and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





are really required here for your orginallity and proformance in making the belgium hell balls.


----------



## yount (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks just went and got the stuff to make these gonna tame it down a bit and cut peppers a little will do these for dinner tonight with a little cajun chicken


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 24, 2009)

They Look Great, Thanks for the recipe...


----------



## chefrob (Oct 24, 2009)

nice easy idea while waiting for longer smoke items......


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 24, 2009)

Those look great and simple too - great job! Thanks for sharing


----------



## fire it up (Oct 24, 2009)

Those look great, love the close-up shot with the cheese slightly oozing.


----------



## yount (Oct 24, 2009)

these are amazing i used j/d hot sausage and grill mates sweet and smokey rub cut back the peppers a tad and wow they are tasty will be a regular around here thanks again


----------



## treegje (Oct 24, 2009)

glad to hear that they are good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




you can vary in so many ways

with or without cheese,another cheese and you have another ball
each rub is already different
a little creativity,and you can all sides


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 25, 2009)

Gotta give some points for these. Haven't seen this variation on a moink ball, or squeef ball, in a while!


----------



## greendrake (Dec 29, 2009)

What temperature did you smoke them at and for how long? I am going to make a similar "balls of fire" snack this week. Thanks, they look great.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 29, 2009)

How could those cute little bundles be Hellacious? 

Happy New Year,  John


----------



## treegje (Dec 29, 2009)

at a temp 230/250 for 25/30 min
it takes not long because they are small balls
if you have a group of balls on the smoker,you can always test one after 25 min


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 29, 2009)

That looks great, going to try that!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yea baby!!! Those look wonderful!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 5, 2010)

really nice appetizer there,  also a real nice final shot of the melted insides.


----------



## tom in nc (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok, now I'm really hungry!  Those look delicious...


----------



## john3198 (Jan 9, 2010)

I made some the other day from leftover ground beef and ground pork from a Cajun meatloaf. Used pleanty of spices and colby jack cheese in the middle. They were gone in a flash.


----------



## treegje (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad to hear people enjoyed it


----------



## meateater (Jan 9, 2010)

Looking good! Gonna have to make some soon!


----------



## culturedhick (Jan 9, 2010)

Diet? What diet? So much for the new years resoultion.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Can't stay on a diet with recipes like this!! Can't wait to try some.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 12, 2010)

..but he ^ said small balls..but this qview has the wheels in my head spinning


----------



## morkdach (Jan 12, 2010)

wow i missed this glad it got kicked back gotta try this one thaks for the recipe


----------

